# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Nuevo programa de television

## magicderius

Parece que antena 3 va a poner en marcha dos especiales sobre magia.



http://www.vertele.com/noticias/detail.php?id=19692

----------


## shark

pues si....

Con el nombre de “Magia sin secretos”, los dos especiales repasarán los trucos más populares de este mundo *para intentar desvelar todos los detalles que permiten al mago hacerlos creíbles.*

Brasero, al que hasta ahora sólo habíamos visto al frente de la información meteorológica de Antena 3, *será el encargado de dar paso a los vídeos donde los profesionales de la magia explicarán sus secretos mejor guardados*, según han explicado a Vertele.com fuentes oficales de la cadena.


pues ...... :shock:

----------


## MagNity

pues personalmente que mal rollo, el hecho de conocer solo un 10% del juego hace que los profanos ya no tenga esa ilusión por lo increible.

----------


## magicderius

No se que criterio habra utilizado antena 3 para elegir a este hombre para conducir los programas quiza solo los presente y punto, en el caso de que no sea asi puede darse el caso que el sea aficionado a la magia, pero si no es asi, porque el hombre del tiempo va a presentar un programa sobre magia? tan lejos esta llegando ya la crisis economica que hasta el hombre del tiempo tiene que hacer horas extras :Confused:  

Saludos!!

----------


## Inherent

Ya hace años que pusieron los progamas del mago enmascarado ese que reventaba todo tipo de trucos (si, he puesto 'trucos' deliberadamente). 

¿para cuando un documental en condiciones que explique el curro que les lleva a los grandes magos llegar ahí, y que esto no es un engañabobos?
O uno sobre la historia de la magia, como el pequeño espacio de Tamariz en NxA pero más extenso.

----------


## Ravenous

Yo es que ya lo estoy viendo: los antiguos programas del enmascarado de marras, con cortes del tío este presentando cada truco...

----------


## dandarx

> Yo es que ya lo estoy viendo: los antiguos programas del enmascarado de marras, con cortes del tío este presentando cada truco...


Sí, huele bastante a eso. Es uriosa la moral de algunas cadenas. Por un lado les molesta que se burlen del trabajo de sus "profesionales" en programas como "Sé lo que hicísteis...", pero después para arañar audiencia no tienen reparo en reventar el trabajo de otros. Y si encima acaba siendo en plan vídeos refritos del enmascarado, lo hacen a lo cutre.

De todos modo, lo van a emitir bastante tarde y después de "REX" o sea que mucha audiencia no creo que tenga.

Saludos

----------


## SIGLATTI

En estos casos creo que las sociedades de ilusionismo deberían ponerse las pilas y unirse para, al menos, intentar hacer algo, no se si será así, pero debería serlo. No se si tendrán conocimiento de esto.

----------


## Enjel

Cada día son mas los insensatos que, através de televisión, internet incluso radio hacen un rasjuño a la magia del ilusionismo, y, poco a poco, terminarán de romperla por completo. Estamos hablando, de un oficio, un trabajo, de los que muchos se ganan el pan. ¿Qué seria de Juan Tamariz, Criss Angel, David Blaine, y, en general, a todos los ilusionistas que siempre estamos leyendo libros para intentar aprender un granito más?. Esperemos que las asociaciones mágicas hagan algo al respecto y ese programa televisivo no salga jamás a la luz.

----------


## Pardo

> No se que criterio habra utilizado antena 3 para elegir a este hombre para conducir los programas quiza solo los presente y punto, en el caso de que no sea asi puede darse el caso que el sea aficionado a la magia, pero si no es asi, porque el hombre del tiempo va a presentar un programa sobre magia? tan lejos esta llegando ya la crisis economica que hasta el hombre del tiempo tiene que hacer horas extras 
> 
> Saludos!!


Posiblemene, porque al desvelarse secretos, ningun mago ha aceptadopresentarlo...

salud!
Pardo.

----------


## letang

> En estos casos creo que las sociedades de ilusionismo deberían ponerse las pilas y unirse para, al menos, intentar hacer algo, no se si será así, pero debería serlo. No se si tendrán conocimiento de esto.


Sí, las sociedades mágicas están enteradas (y generalmente se enteran de las cosas antes que nosotros). Pero la recomendación ha sido precisamente NO HACER NADA y minimizar el problema.

¿Por qué? Porque aunque a los novatos en la magia les gustaría sacar una guillotina a la plaza y cortar la cabeza del directivo de Antena3, las sociedades mágicas son un poco más inteligente y se han dado cuenta que si los magos protestan públicamente no conseguirán más que darle publicidad al programa "vaya, los magos se han cabreado, eso debe ser que el programa es bueno".

Si los magos no se pronuncian públicamente, y ante cualquier pregunta minimizan diciendo "no nos afecta, son técnicas viejas que ya no se usan, ese no es el método original" Pues la gente sentirá indiferencia por el programa.

En fin, lo que más me molesta de que surja este programa es el revuelo sin sentido que se va a formar en los foros. Y lo peor, es que se montará entre gente a la que no le afecta para nada porque no son profesionales.

Saludos.  :Wink1:

----------


## Inherent

> En fin, lo que más me molesta de que surja este programa es el revuelo sin sentido que se va a formar en los foros. Y lo peor, es que se montará entre gente a la que no le afecta para nada porque no son profesionales.
> Saludos.


No te creas, los que no somos profesionales nos cabreamos por lo que he dicho, porque para los poquitos programas de magia que hay ya podían haber preparado algo más curioso.

----------


## Enjel

> Iniciado por SIGLATTI
> 
> En estos casos creo que las sociedades de ilusionismo deberían ponerse las pilas y unirse para, al menos, intentar hacer algo, no se si será así, pero debería serlo. No se si tendrán conocimiento de esto.
> 
> 
> Sí, las sociedades mágicas están enteradas (y generalmente se enteran de las cosas antes que nosotros). Pero la recomendación ha sido precisamente NO HACER NADA y minimizar el problema.
> 
> ¿Por qué? Porque aunque a los novatos en la magia les gustaría sacar una guillotina a la plaza y cortar la cabeza del directivo de Antena3, las sociedades mágicas son un poco más inteligente y se han dado cuenta que si los magos protestan públicamente no conseguirán más que darle publicidad al programa "vaya, los magos se han cabreado, eso debe ser que el programa es bueno".
> 
> ...


De todas formas, por mucha publicidad que se le dé, es la "hora muerta" de la TV y no creo que lo vea mucha gente desde las 12 a las 2.

----------


## shark

> Cada día son mas los insensatos que, através de televisión, internet incluso radio hacen un rasjuño a la magia del ilusionismo, y, poco a poco, terminarán de romperla por completo. Estamos hablando, de un oficio, un trabajo, de los que muchos se ganan el pan. ¿Qué seria de Juan Tamariz, Criss Angel, David Blaine, y, en general, a todos los ilusionistas que siempre estamos leyendo libros para intentar aprender un granito más?. Esperemos que las asociaciones mágicas hagan algo al respecto y ese programa televisivo no salga jamás a la luz.



a mi es que ver esos 3 nombres juntos me corta la digestión......

----------


## Danet

Jajajajaja ya lo creo que duele a los ojos  :| 

Ese programa casi seguro que revelará los juegos que ya se revelaron con el mago enmascarado :P

Pero bueno, yo muchas veces he sabido como iba un juego, me lo han hecho y me lo he comido jaja.

Esto nos puede ayudar a buscar nuevos metodos y nuevos efectos... ¿no?

----------


## Inherent

> Esto nos puede ayudar a buscar nuevos metodos y nuevos efectos... ¿no?


Como revienten los aros chinos, más de uno soltará una lágrima. Los clásicos son los clásicos.

----------


## Dramagic

> Como revienten los aros chinos, más de uno soltará una lágrima. Los clásicos son los clásicos.


Siento decirte que te equivocas. Ya hace años el mago enmascarado explicó el secreto básico de los aros chinos, y también aparece explicado en docenas de libros explica-trucos de los que venden en papelerias y centros comerciales.

Y aun asi se siguen haciendo y la gente sigue disfrutándolos.

Lo mismo pasa con la cuerda cortada y recompuesta. El otro dia en una actuación habia un tio que "sabía" cuatro cosas de magia. Al hacer la cuerda rota y recompuesta me dijo al final que no sabía como lo había hecho porque él sabía hacerlo con un trozo extra de cuerda.

----------


## runnerbcn

*Roberto Brasero se pasa a los trucos de magia en Antena 3*
_Su hombre del Tiempo estrena este jueves dos especiales en late night_


Roberto Brasero, el hombre del Tiempo de Antena 3, dejará por un momento su ocupación habitual para ponerse al frente de dos especiales sobre magia que la cadena emitirá este jueves y el próximo en late night, tras los nuevos capítulos de "Rex, un policía diferente".

Este programa toma así el relevo (de 00:15 a 02:15 horas) del espacio de debate "360 grados", que la semana pasada despidió su primera temporada en Antena 3.

Con el nombre de “Magia sin secretos”, *los dos especiales repasarán los trucos más populares de este mundo para intentar desvelar todos los detalles que permiten al mago hacerlos creíbles.*



Brasero, al que hasta ahora sólo habíamos visto al frente de la información meteorológica de Antena 3, *será el encargado de dar paso a los vídeos donde los profesionales de la magia explicarán sus secretos mejor guardados* (¿?¿?¿?¿?), según han explicado a Vertele.com fuentes oficales de la cadena.

FUENTE:
http://www.vertele.com/noticias/detail.php?id=19692

Saludos.

----------


## Dramagic

pues de momento no lo he visto anunciado en la tele. y esta noche a esa hora han anunciado un especial de Raphael.

----------


## joepc

Segun la pagina web de Antena3 hoy hay un especial sobre Raphael, asi que el programa este de momento nada de nada.

----------


## dandarx

Eso es debido al maravilloso mundo de la contraprogramación. Esas guerras internas de las cadenas, por ser los elegidos, ya que T5 tenía para el martes otro reportaje de Raphael.

----------


## Inherent

> Como revienten los aros chinos, más de uno soltará una lágrima. Los clásicos son los clásicos.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Siento decirte que te equivocas. Ya hace años el mago enmascarado explicó el secreto básico de los aros chinos, y también aparece explicado en docenas de libros explica-trucos de los que venden en papelerias y centros comerciales.
> 
> Y aun asi se siguen haciendo y la gente sigue disfrutándolos.
> 
> Lo mismo pasa con la cuerda cortada y recompuesta. El otro dia en una actuación habia un tio que "sabía" cuatro cosas de magia. Al hacer la cuerda rota y recompuesta me dijo al final que no sabía como lo había hecho porque él sabía hacerlo con un trozo extra de cuerda.


Bueno, espero que lleves razón. Nunca he deseado más equivocarme :D

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Programa de 00:15 a 02:15 horas... Bah, además son 2 especiales... creo que no hay que hacerle demasiado caso al programa.

----------


## magicderius

Ha sido un cebo de antena 3 para que todos los aficionados a la magia de españa estemos pendiente del programa de magia y acabemos viendo a Raphael....  8-) 

Yo no lo me lo pierdo :twisted: 

Yo soy aqueeeeeeeeeeeeeel!!!!

----------


## runnerbcn

Pues no, no lo dan (de momento, MHUAAAAHAAAHAAA)

http://www.antena3.com/PortalA3com/guiatv

Saludos.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Bueno señores, llevo 2 minutos viendolo, y ya ha cantado. El mago enmascarado... otra vez. En fin, vaya forma de ... en fin xD tanta espectacion para poner cortes de un programa que estuvo en el aire hace unos años.

----------


## XaviCat

Hola a todos.

Ayer finalmente dieron el dichoso programita de marras. 

Después del "fiasco" de la semana pasada con el programita de "Raphael", pensé que habian reconducido la situación decidiendo no emitirlo. Pero si, LO HAN HECHO LOS MUY ....

Menos mal que lo dan a horas "golfas" y creo, porque no soy teleadicto, que no lo han publicitado mucho.

Como bién ha comentado algún compañero es el programa del enmascarado con comentarios en castellano al estilo de los programas que dan de videos de tortazos, etc. Todo ello conducido por el señor del tiempo, que ya me diras que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra.

Supongo que la semana que viene daran el 2º programita. Esperemos que no.

A todo esto, ¿Hay forma legal de demandar esto?

El que quiera saber como realizar los efectos que page por ello, ¿no?

Un Saludo.

----------


## MagNity

el tema no creo que solo sea pagar, yo conozco algunos juegos simplemente de verlos a los magos realizarlos, al conocer la técnica y desglosar el juego, uno acaba por conocerlo,... yo creo que es el hecho que si uno no tiene real interes por la magia en practicarla, no vale la pena conocer los secretos ya que lo que te va aportar va ser en contra de tu misma persona, ya que perderas el arte de fantasear con ese juego, así de simple,... la inocencia es un gran don

----------


## ganu

Para verle algo bueno al "pograma", decir que el horario es bastante intempestivo y a esa misma hora programan Dexter en Cuatro. Además, como es el mago enmascarado (programa de estética cutre repetido hasta la saciedad), es de "suponer" que la gente pasará del tema.

----------


## Tadeus

Buenas camaradas, yo me iva a quedar a verlo pero al final me dormí, mi opinión sobre este programa es que se podian haber metido las cintas donde les hubiera cabido en vez de hacer un programa con ellas, ya no saben ni que poner en la tele para llamar la atención del tele espectador. 
Quitan la magia y la ilusión a la gente que disfruta viéndolo, no obstante, por las horas que eran y como bien habeis comentado lo cutre (por la calidad de la imagen) que parecia (yo solo vi los anuncios que echaron por la tarde) no creo que lo viera mucha gente, entre los que no lo vieron me situo yo, que quería haberlo visto por ver que ilusiones fastidiaban, pero me quede sin saberlo. 

En fin, Boikot a Antena 3, si no fuera por los simpsons... jeje. 

Valla tela, ya no saben a que recurrir, parece que como las otras cadenas hacen programas de magia estos lo hacen anti magia, deberíamos unirnos y tratar de que no emitieran mas capitulos, no se si habrá alguna posibilidad, alomejor los compañeros que actuan en Tv tienen algúna conexión con gente de A3 y pueden al menos comentarles el tema.

Aunque como siempre, harán lo que les plazca, en fin, que paseis buen día.  :Wink1: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago Habibi

Lo peor de esto en que uno se encuentra con ello haciendo zapping y se queda a verlo. Es distinto si lo tienes en un libro en un centro comercial ya que tienes que hacer por dar con él. A mi estos porgramas me dan mucha rabia. El jueves me encontraba con unos amigos y desvelaron secretos que les habia hecho a ellos. Imaginaos como se sentí cuando todos veiamos como me desvelaban un juego... 

Lo más hipocrita fue en comentario del presentador Roberto Brasero, meteorólogo, al final: "... para que sigais disfrutando de la magia, y de la ilusión que producen estos juegos en el publico... bla, bla, bla...". Pero so cacho GRRTSRAGSB, si lo que has hecho precisamente es romper la magia....

----------


## Weiss

Afortunadamente, el programa no ha tenido mucha audiencia, ni repercusión ya que por ejemplo, aquí en Cádiz, en la calle donde tengo mi negocio, me hubiesen machacado, y no he escuchado ni un solo comentario, y eso que es una calle donde hay muchos trabajadores y un bar donde desayuna todo el polígono industrial y que saben de mi afición.

----------


## alberto_sanlucar

La verdad es que a mi tampoco me a ablado nadie sobre el programa, lo cual indica, que lo habra visto pocas personas.

----------


## mag_lari

Si alguien tiene links del programa que los deje porfavor.

Grácias :Wink1:

----------


## Pardo

Señor "Mag_Lari", no veo nada bien, que estes usando el nombre y la foto de avatar de un compañero y amigo como es el preciado Mag Lari. No veo bien usar en nombre de otras personas, y menos aún estando estas en activo, y Lari, es uno de los magos que está mas en activo en estos momentos.

Así que te pido por favor, cambies de nombre, pues puedes crear muchas confusiones las cuales pueden afectar alpropio Lari.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## mag_lari

> Señor "Mag_Lari", no veo nada bien, que estes usando el nombre y la foto de avatar de un compañero y amigo como es el preciado Mag Lari. No veo bien usar en nombre de otras personas, y menos aún estando estas en activo, y Lari, es uno de los magos que está mas en activo en estos momentos.
> 
> Así que te pido por favor, cambies de nombre, pues puedes crear muchas confusiones las cuales pueden afectar alpropio Lari.
> 
> Salud!
> Pardo.


Existe la posiblidad de abrir un pos explicandolo y canvio la foto?

----------


## mag_lari

> Iniciado por mag_lari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Pardo
> 
> ...


De esta forma, por respeto a su persona, canviaré el nick.

Lo tene que hacer un Moderador no?

----------


## Pardo

Si lo haces, gracias por adelantado.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## mag_lari

De nada pero, tengo que registrarme con otro nombre o el moderador lo puede canviar?

----------


## mag_lari

> Iniciado por mag_lari
> 
> De nada pero, tengo que registrarme con otro nombre o el moderador lo puede canviar?
> 
> 
> Dado la poca cantidad de mensajes que llevas yo te invito a registrarte con otro nick, con tu nombre, o algo acorde y afín a tu personalidad. Por cierto, si te registras con otro nick tendrías que abandonar esta cuenta para siempre, pues el uso de dos cuentas a la vez está penalizado por las normas del foro.
> Gracias


occ

Ahora la cierro y tal.

Hasta la vista

----------


## maximus

No os preocupeis de que la gente se entere del "truco". La gente a la que le gusta la magia lo que quiere es deshinibirse y pasar un rato agradable. Por ello es tan importante la puesta en escena y toda la presentacíon, casi más que la técnica.
Todos hemos visto actuaciones diferentes con la misma técnica donde al final se consigue que se trate de efectos completamente diferentes y que no tienen nada que ver. Muchos, es probable que conozcan la técnica pero que no sepan que en ese momento se está utilizando.

La pena es que me perdí los programas. ¿Valían la pena? ¿Estaban tratados con buen gusto o bien era una carnicería al ilusionismo?
¿Alguien sabe si estan colgados en internet?

Salu2.

----------


## santos

a mi me parece fatal pero hombre ya que lo pusieron pues los vi y ahora ya se como va eso y a partir de eso pues se van inventando otros. yo ahora estoy inventando uno que es una mezcla de 2 que enseñaron.aun asípues mira que me parece fatal porque es el pan de los grandes. y a este rey misterio enmascarado no tiene derecho a quitarle el trabajo a los demás por una cifra de números en un papel con una firma en el que se lee cheque.

pero estos lo daban el año pasado en neox en la batidora a las 12  y a las 12 y cinco ponían el truco.

salu2

----------


## sebadepicas

Habria que resvelar su cuenta y contraseña de banco, y lo podriamos hacer por television para que todo el mundo se entere de ese misterio  :Lol:   :Lol:  


saludos
seba :o

----------


## magustin

Yo desde que vi a este personaje me asalto una duda. ¿ Esas ilusiones, no las compra?? Es que revelar algo que tu mismo te has comprado es una gili.... O sino le tendran que pagar su buen dinero, ya que en un mismo programa desvela ilusiones que compradas valen varios miles de euros...

----------


## AHC

Te has preguntado cuanta gana la productora por vender los capitulos a una cadena de television  :Confused: ...muchisimo mas que 30 grandes ilusiones.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## bubhosh

Recien lo acaban de dar aca en argentina ese programa.
Se me ocurre que estas cosas le deben sacar trabajo a algunos magos no?
No existe un derecho de autor que impida revelar estos secretos?
Salu2

----------


## CeReuS

¬¬'

----------


## siddel77

aca en uruguay tambien estan dando -otra vez- los programas del mago enmascarado. En mi opinion no son demasiado peligrosos por varias razones.
hay algun post donde se discuta el tema? 
supongo que si, pero no encontre en el buscador

----------


## alvaro_plopez

Nose si habeis visto un programa en antena 3 en el cual revela secretos y la preparacion de los trocus de ilusionismos sin ton ni son. Me parece increible que difundan los trucos....a todo el mundo y abiertamente...
Que opinais sobre esto??

----------


## lordferguson

He visto el final. Por lo visto el mago ese lo ha acabado diciendo "La magia debe de ser para todos, no para unos pocos que se hacen llamar magos". Pero a ver, Don Comosellame! Qué entonces deja de ser magia!!!

----------


## el_aspirante

A ver si hacen un programa similar en el que un banquero enmascarado desvela los trucos con los que se engaña a los que firman las hipotecas, las reuniones secretas de banqueros en las que se firman los acuerdos necesarios para subir los tipos de interés, etc. O que lo hagan con un promotor inmobiliario, un tasador, un constructor, un agente de la propiedad inmobiliaria, etc.

----------


## Inherent

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...ghlight=antena

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...ghlight=antena

----------


## alvaro_plopez

Perdon... no lo habia visto

----------


## oskiper

Sí, tema repetido, voy a unir a todos en uno así es más ordenado.

----------


## oskiper

Ya hay un hilo que trata el mismo tema, los voy a unir así es más ordenado, perdón por las molestias.

----------


## Moñiño

Tampoco desvela gran cosa por asi decirlo (igual un par o 4 efectos serian preocupantes por que segun creo, desvelo los aros chinos). 
Yo personalmente no creo que nunca haga desaparecer una gran apisonadora o lanzar como loco unos chuchillos a mi partner mientras gira atada a una rueda de madera. Desvelo casi todo (al menos lo que me ha puesto un compañero de trabajo) grandes y carisimas ilusiones, que no estan al alcance de todos, y que por lo menos, los que somos magos de pueblo, por llamarnos de alguna manera, vamos a poder acceder nunca a ellas, ni nuestro publico va ir nunca a ver algo asi, por que no tendra quien se lo acerque.


Al final revela su identidad, el mago este, un tal Valentin o Valentino. Italiano.

----------


## oskiper

Valentino? El mismo del famoso mago enmascarado? si es él era miembro del Castillo Mágico, no sólo lo echaron sino que le prohibieron la entrada a todo evento mágico y a las mejores tiendas de USA.

----------


## Moñiño

Se supone que estoy trabajando ahora mismo, por lo que ademas de verlo de pasada, el volumen estaba bajo, pero si, diria que es él. Luego si puedo me llevo el video a casa y lo veo con calma y ya lo confirmo (si no lo hace nadie antes).

----------


## chiripicajoso

magic molon tienes toda la razon... cuando terminaron los hombres de paco anunciaron que se quitaria la mascara y lo hizo a la 1 y media de la mañana mas o menos y hasta le hice un foto con el movil, pero por desgracia, no se ve apenas...

es asi alto y tiene el pelo negro... lo tiene corto y no se como se le cae la cara de verguenza. Cierto, se llamaba valentin o valentino porque me trague el programa solo para eso...

----------


## angelilliks

La verdad es que es un acto de manipulación bastante tristérrimo, no sé de dónde se saca la gente que para hacer un acto de maipulación hay que ser hábil, quizás para hacer uno bueno sí.

----------


## jlfranco

Es una pena que un fracasado arruine el trabajo de otra mucha gente y más cuando sabe lo que cuesta. Viene siendo lo mismo que si yo ahora me dedico cortarle una mano a un jugador de baloncesto porque yo nunca llegué a serlo... en fin.

----------


## Magnano

el criterio de antena 3 para cojer a este mago en vez de otro es que otro mago con un poco mas de habilidad y cabeza no aceptaría pensando en el bien de los demás

y no podríamos recojer firmas para que no se puedan publicar cosas de este tipo? es decir, si alguien quiere aprender magia que se compre un libro y estudie como todo el mundo y que las grandes cadenas no destrocen el trabajo de años y de perfeccionamiento de gente que ama este mundo en media hora

saludos!

----------


## angelilliks

Yo por una buena pasta también lo haría. Al fin y al cabo el enmascarado revela unos efectos que no afectan al 90% de los magos, y a los que les afecta tienen la suficiente pasta como para costearse grandes ilusiones nuevas.

Todos dios sabe que hay un aro roto, mucha gente sabe que tenemos dedos de plástico, pero aun así, un juego bien hecho siempre acaba en aplauso, aun conociendo el mecanismo engaña y te llegas a preguntar si de verdad hay un hueco en el aro o tiene el dedo puesto. No hay que alarmarse tanto, Valentino se gana las habichuelas como puede, porque como mago es más triste que la muerte de la madre de Bambi.

----------


## MagicAyllon

Acabo de ver el post....pero según veo, son programas que fueron a las horas "golfas", y durante verano...no creo que tuviese mucho éxito.
Eso sí, según veo, poner a el hombre del tiempo...vaya tela..
Lo que me ha extrañado ha sido ver el post arriba, se vuelve a emitir o algo?


Un saludo

----------


## mago-alberto.

La semana pasada se volvió a emitir otor capitulo. MAGIA SIN SECRETOS; EL DESENLACE.
Aparte de otras ilusiones que ya fueron reveladas se revelaron ilusiones nuevas.
Lo vi a a partir de las 12 en antena neox.

----------


## MagicAyllon

Si sabeis cuando se vuelven a emitir, agradecería que lo pusierais, sea en Antena neox, o antena 3, la que sea...


Un abrazo

----------


## elmanu

*Que le vas a pedir a un tio que la lia
haciendo un juego tan automatico como este??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_9oQcw-l9Q&eurl*

----------


## MagicAyllon

> *Que le vas a pedir a un tio que la lia
> haciendo un juego tan automatico como este??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_9oQcw-l9Q&eurl*



Ese vídeo es histórico macho..

----------


## elmanu

> Ese vídeo es histórico macho..


*No por eso deja de ser suyo,,,*

----------

